# Consumerism



## nicola (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey there, what are your thoughts on consumerism? Do you reckon it has made our society more self-focused?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

nicola said:


> Hey there, what are your thoughts on consumerism? Do you reckon it has made our society more self-focused?


Well kind of Nicola but perhaps more focusing also on what others have and hey, I want some of that or what else can I get .....the plastic fantastic of course with some people not having much concept of debt nor what it'll fully mean in preparedness to repay.


----------



## stevenbaker100 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Yes*

I'd say it probably has done that to us. Consumerism is a good/bad thing at the same time, people buy what they don't need but typically don't need or can't afford it, I know it's gotten out of control though!


----------

